

The Internet’s Role in Gaming the Markets  - dreamz
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/08/business/08place.html?_r=1&adxnnl=1&ref=technology&adxnnlx=1241784605-gRv9ZZMcboGSzbJ65LQEWw

======
Tichy
Where do the unlimited funds of the "spam-shoppers" come from? Shouldn't they
go bankrupt eventually?

